# Changing a copied power pivot table independently of the original.



## alfranco17 (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi.

I need to create several pivot tables that share most of the row and columns, only the filters change.

With regular pivot tables, I could copy the whole pivot, paste it and then change the filters.

With Power Pivot, when I copy the whole pivot, it is linked to the original, and if I remove a field from the filters, it is removed from both pivot tables.

Is there a way to copy a pivot table based on the data model that behaves like copying a regular pivot table?

Thanks a lot.
Armando.


----------



## Kamolga (Nov 20, 2018)

I just build a pivot from powerPivot, copy-paste and both react separately. I add a column in copied pivot , change filters in second or first one, it never impacts the other one.


----------



## alfranco17 (Nov 20, 2018)

I found a way. 

Instead of selecting the whole range from the worksheet, I used _pivot table tools - design - actions - select entire pivot table._Then Ctrl-C and Ctrl-V. The resulting Pivot Table was independent from the original.

If there are any other ways you know, please share.

Thanks.
Armando.


----------



## alfranco17 (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks, Kamolga. I just tried on another workbook, and it works as you say. Might be related to using Power Query too. I'll keep testing.

Update: No. It also works fine when I use Power Query. It is only one workbook that behaves like this.


----------

